# Sorbate & Sweeten



## sly22guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone every Add there sorbate and then sweeten without waiting? just wondering if it will matter much? My Skeeter pee is crystal clear now and im getting ready to sorbate but id like to add my sweetener now too.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> Anyone every Add there sorbate and then sweeten without waiting? just wondering if it will matter much? My Skeeter pee is crystal clear now and im getting ready to sorbate but id like to add my sweetener now too.



Sorbate wait a week, then sweeten.

Though technically you are suppose to be able to do so with in 24 hours.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2011)

Always best to wait at least a few days to a week. You want to make certain the sorbate has been dissolved. last thing you want is it to referment after back sweetening.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> Anyone every Add there sorbate and then sweeten without waiting? just wondering if it will matter much? My Skeeter pee is crystal clear now and im getting ready to sorbate but id like to add my sweetener now too.


Kits, such as mist kits, have you sulphite & sorbate then sweeten (add the F-pack) right away.

If the fermentation is finished, ie the yeast is now dormant, and the sorbate dissolves (visual check required), then you shouldn't have to wait.

Personally I'm not sure what waiting will prove (unless the sorbate hasn't dissolved, which I've never had problems with).

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes youcan sweeten immediately. All kits have you do this oretty much although I like to give it extra time just to be safe.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah i just did them both at the same time. I've seen some recipes say at the same time and others say wait. Can't really see any big issues. the sorbate seemed to dissolve almost instantly.


----------

